# removing dead flies



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

Has any body found a good method of removing dead flies from the front of their van?

It seems to be a never ending task bit like painting the Forth bridge.

Surely some company has come up with a chemicl to take the elbow grease out of this job.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Yes but unfortunately the items are in the van which we store away from home so will not be able to tell you for a couple of days. When we were at Newbury we bought a couple of bottles from a company. One washes the flies off and then the other you put in your windscreen washer and it stops the flies sticking. Sounds a con but it works somehow. We used the washer on the bodywork and it works on metal(bonnet) as well as glass. Total cost for both bottles a fiver.

stew


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi the snail,

Something I do on my motorbike is to use kitchen towel (strong stuff) soak it in hot water and drape it over and leave for a couple of minutes, pull the kitchen towel off and the flies come with it.

On the van, I just wash them off using Autoglym, any stubborn ones that are left usually come off with a little extra elbow grease, or the method above if they really won’t shift.

MHS….Rob


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I spent most of saturday morning getting dead files off the bonnet of stella2; used autoglym after washing with Fenwicks cleaner, then went over with Fenwicks bobbydazzler - it coats the bodywork with a film (?) it remains to be seen whether it will make it any easier to get the little sods' remains off in future. I used to use halfords tar spot remover - it's petrol based, I think. I was a bit wary of using this stuff on the fibreglass.


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

ROB .. will try that, it's really the "fly" time of year isn't it?!!
STEW ... would like to know what the products were too please!! Ana x


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

actually fenwicks rings a bell but I will check

stew


----------



## MikeE (May 1, 2005)

I used Fenwicks last time with one of the wife's "microfibre" cloths - it worked wonders and got the flies off with only a fraction of the normal elbow grease  

Unfortunately it didn't please the wife much and I'm still paying  

Mike


----------



## 88727 (May 9, 2005)

*hi*

hi, actually seen a van pull up on a campsite and peeled a large piece of cling film off the front of the van, he said that most of the flies got murdered on the motorway.
pete


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

I use the Co-Op Funeral Directors they do group or individual services for them, the little box,s are fiddly though :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 89468 (May 24, 2005)

Having just returned from a trip through France and Germany, I know all about flies. After every run on a motorway the front looked like an abattoir. The best stuff I've found for removing them came from Lidl. Can't remember the name right now, but I think I still have the spray container so I'll check. When you spray it on, it literally dissolves all the muck as you watch. As an alternative, a strong solution of Fenwicks works almost as well. I applied Bobby Dazzler before we went on the trip, but to be honest, I can't really say that I noticed any change in the rate that dirt accumulated, or in the ease of removing it.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I have used RainX from Halfords before but some years ago. If flies hit the screen they just skid off and so does heavy rain. Don't even need your wipers on except I found is light drizzle.

You have to clean the windows, rub on the stuff and then it lasts for qutie some time.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

*Re: hi*



camperpete said:


> hi, actually seen a van pull up on a campsite and peeled a large piece of cling film off the front of the van, he said that most of the flies got murdered on the motorway.
> pete


Hi Pete,

motorbike owners use this as well to protect the frame and body panels, never thought about it for the front of my van...doh!!!

see here

Paint film protection

Rob


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

i little but of white spirit or diesel or petrol left on for 10-15 seconds and rinsed thouroughly will do wonders.


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

I always find that the front littered with the carcases adds a certain amount of character to the van. If you leave them on until the winter, the rain and the snow sliding off the front wipes them off. :lol: :lol: 
Malc


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Geo said:


> I use the Co-Op Funeral Directors they do group or individual services for them, the little box,s are fiddly though :lol: :lol: :lol:


Geo! Your just a caring man! They are all Gods creatures. 
Just puzzles me why he sent them just to attack us!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Those juicy big bees are the worst. One spat and half your windscreen is unusable. Worse than a dinosaurs dropping.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

I'll take your word for it pusser... it was before my time :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Baby wipes...rub dead flies with one and even the baked on ones come off. Good for bird droppings too. Don't like to think what it does to babies.....!

G


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Pusser said:


> Those juicy big bees are the worst. One spat and half your windscreen is unusable. Worse than a dinosaurs dropping.


   What is the last thing that passes through a flies mind just as it hits the windscreen.

Ans.. It's bottom 

It's the way I tell 'em


----------



## 88831 (May 9, 2005)

*flies*

ive found the best way to remove flies is to just wash the screen , while it is wet, use a window paint scraper, the type with a stanley blade in. if you do it with the window wet there is no chance of scratching the glass


----------



## 95818 (Jul 22, 2005)

Hello everyone i use "BUG OFF" made by MOTRAX you can get it from most bike shops its a foam and it just melts whats left of the fly 

http://www.highriders.co.uk/customer/product.php?productid=19&cl=1&partner=jonela


----------



## plumbill (May 6, 2006)

Hi Folks I had my new vehicle treated with Supaguard. I find the flies don,t stick, they just seem to glance off leaving a small mark which is very easily removed with the sachet of shampoo that comes in the kit to wash the vehicle with. It is called Acid Rain Neutralising Shampoo. It is also very good for removing Black Streaks. There are 20 sachets in a box and apparently one doesen,t have to polish the MH for 3 years when this shampoo is used . It also saves you a fortune from having to buy all these fly boxes from the untertaker.


----------



## smokingdragon (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi

Micro- fibre cloths are brill at removing black streaks and spacially distorted insects.

Simon


----------



## apothecary (May 14, 2005)

*Flies*

Try popping into Tesco's and getting a spray bottle of Mould & Mildew Cleaner. Works a treat on my van.

(I cannot be responsible if use as described damages your van. )


----------



## 89358 (May 20, 2005)

Vinegar works a treat!

I've only tried Malt, don't know about wine or balsamic!


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*Flys and insect removal*

We were at the Chelston Outdoor show recently at Taunton Racecourse.
The Mrs was up the ladder with Autoglym Motorhome cleaner, Microfibre cloths, hot soapy water and elbow grease having a real hard time to remove all the bugs and flys etc. I felt sorry for her  
A fellow motorhomer wandered up and said "Here, try this" It was a piece old net curtain. 8O We looked at him strangely. He then dipped the net into the bucket of water and wiped it over the front of the MH where the dead insects were and as if like magic they came off! The old net curtain was soft to touch and did not scratch the paintwork. 
Try it, it really does work as well as that. \/ 
I have now bought the Mrs two of these exfoiliating? things.(They look like scraps of net curtains in a ball shape). One for her body and one for the motorhome body. I am sorry to say that it does not remove her wrinkles but is perfect for the MH


----------



## plumbill (May 6, 2006)

*Flys and insect removal*

Hi DJP You were being very nice to your wife by saying" You felt sorry for her " Then the ass dropped out of it by saying" It doesn,t do nothing for her wrinkles" You,d better watch out in case she gives you a rub with it


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*flies*



> You,d better watch out in case she gives you a rub with it


 :laughing8: I should be so lucky :lol:


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Dirty windscreen?

Just do a Beckham

Buy a new one!

Van that is :wink:


----------

